# طلب عرض عن Hand tools safety



## حماده7 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو التفضل ومساعدتي لمن لدية عرض عن السلامة في العدد اليدوية Hand tools safety

باللغة الانكليزية 

ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## safety113 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*تكرم
يرجى فتح المرفقات
*​


----------



## safety113 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

ويمكنك دمجه مع الملف التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=300161

وشكرا


----------

